# full-on therapy or baby steps?



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

I'm wondering what you think of "no nonsense" therapy. I find it very anxiety-provoking & too uncomfortable. I prefer baby steps or maybe child steps or something!


----------



## D.B. Cooper (Jul 21, 2006)

Therapist: "have you considered not taking medication it may help better in the therapy process?"

Me: "If i wasnt medicated i wouldnt be here or if i were i'd be having a panic attack that would land me in the emergency room"

<uncomfortable silence>

Therapist: "......"

Me: <stares blankly>

Therapist "......"

Me: This isnt going to work out, thanks for your time.


----------



## rsvprsvp (Aug 16, 2006)

I bought a dog. It's been better psychotherapy than my psychiatrist.


----------



## My_Shrink (Jun 27, 2006)

I'm not really familiar with therapy jargon. 

What is "no nonsense" therapy?

Anyway, i belive in taking steps where your mind can follow you.
I see it as useless pushing yourself through situations where
you get sick with fear and can't think straight, if you can't think
while you're doing something you can't learn from it.


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

As far as steps are concerned.. my therapist helps me come up with an end goal and then we break that up into smaller steps... that way it isn't just way too overwhelming..


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

I'm just referring to full-on therapy when I'm saying "no nonsense" it was just a term I came up with. I've had therapists push me too hard and really fallen apart. I agree it is terrible to push a person beyond what they're capable of taking - it just makes you confused and more afraid.


----------



## GaryUranga (Apr 22, 2006)

baby steps always, thing is that when we go on FULL therapy were not ready mentally for it, exposure is like "Oh crap I gotta do this and do good" and expusure just work like every other interaction we have except its forced, this might not work for everyone because it might be TOO much for them, baby stepsare also good, its like slowly getting into the water before learning how to swim, full-on therapy would be like jumping into the water and drawning but having someone save you all the time untill you learned how to swim, both work, one faster than the other, in 1 you will have to swim or sink, in the other you learn he basics and slowly learn to swim.


----------

